# Sighted the BEAST in!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

After buying my Steyr 300 WM last year, then having it ceracoted, putting my scope on it (Vortex Viper HS 4x16x50 Dead Hold Reticle), and buying some more ammo from Trader Dan at his shop (big thanks), and finally got out and shot her a bit. At 100, I stopped on my last shot hitting the center after a bit of tweaking! 









But when I stretched it out to 200 I was sadly disappointed at the drop:001_huh: 4.5 inch drop (actually more since I was using the 2nd mark on my scope). I have to do some research to see if it's suppose to drop that much but I don't think it should, but as you can see---I was purty consistent at 200. 








I was using the same type ammo fer all the shots (180 grain power points) I reckon I could buy one of them fancy high dollar vises and try that to see how much is me:shifty: It actually didn't mule kick as much as I thought it would! Now off to do some research, but ifin anyone uses this round and has some knowledge feel free to spit it out.....:thumbup:


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

That drop is about right. I would probably zero that gun in at 200 yards.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> That drop is about right. I would probably zero that gun in at 200 yards.


After doing a little searching they advise 4-5.5 inch drop when zero'd at 100. That scope I bought was suppose to be similar to a BDC reticle and fer the bigger cartridges was suppose to be "close" not exact when zero'd at 100 then branch up to 500 w/ the points in the scope.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I "re-sighted" in 5 of my rifles last week, After recently purchasing a lead sled, I've always sighted in across the hood of my truck and was happy with getting it "good enough". The lead sled made it easy to to really fine tune them. 

On my .300 win mag. I sight in 2" high at 100 Yds and that puts me 1" low at 200yds. (With 160 gr. vital shocks)


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> I "re-sighted" in 5 of my rifles last week, After recently purchasing a lead sled, I've always sighted in across the hood of my truck and was happy with getting it "good enough". The lead sled made it easy to to really fine tune them.
> 
> On my .300 win mag. I sight in 2" high at 100 Yds and that puts me 1" low at 200yds. (With 160 gr. vital shocks)


I'm gonna keep it zero'd at 100 because ifin I go out west, I'll probably swap to 200 grain then re-do it all.....I'll cross that bridge when I come to it. I have to re sight my 7-08 when I re scope it this week and have to sight in my 35 REM too!!!!


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

This is 300yd. with 100 yd. zero
300 WSM 180 grains 2,970 fps -11.7 3,526


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I didnt know we had elephant hunting round here.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

speckledcroaker said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I didnt know we had elephant hunting round here.



I wanted something that would go through 3-4 of em ifin I lined em up right:whistling:

Nahhhh the 300 was just the gun I always wanted fer some reason, and I found a good deal on my Steyr so I jumped on her! She's not as sweet as my Steyr in 7-08 but that's OK...:thumbsup:

Skeeter, the WSM is a bit flatter then the WM, I reckon.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Jason said:


> I wanted something that would go through 3-4 of em ifin I lined em up right:whistling:
> 
> Nahhhh the 300 was just the gun I always wanted fer some reason, and I found a good deal on my Steyr so I jumped on her! She's not as sweet as my Steyr in 7-08 but that's OK...:thumbsup:
> 
> Skeeter, the WSM is a bit flatter then the WM, I reckon.....:thumbsup:


I bought a 338 Lapua just because..lol Looked cool..I like black guns!
Wanted one to kill it, gut it and carry it to the truck.. Think she has enough energy to do that and package and freeze!
And yes a bit flatter. Not much though.
300 WSM 180 grains 2,970 fps -11.7 3,526 
300 Win. Mag 180 grains 2,960 fps -11.9 3,503


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Always was told to sight in for 1" high at 100 yards, for anything high-powered. That puts most any load in the kill zone out to 250. And I no longer care to shoot longer than that, unless it's closer to the truck!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Skeeterdone said:


> I bought a 338 Lapua just because..lol Looked cool..I like black guns!
> Wanted one to kill it, gut it and carry it to the truck.. Think she has enough energy to do that and package and freeze!
> And yes a bit flatter. Not much though.
> 300 WSM 180 grains 2,970 fps -11.7 3,526
> 300 Win. Mag 180 grains 2,960 fps -11.9 3,503


That ain't a noticeable difference at all.....

Ultimately wanna buy a 50 so you could filet the deer when you shoot it!!!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Jason said:


> That ain't a noticeable difference at all.....
> 
> Ultimately wanna buy a 50 so you could filet the deer when you shoot it!!!:yes::thumbsup:


That will be my next.. Just waiting on some poor sucker to trade one in at Gander Mtn. Son Is a gun tech and lets me know when a good deal comes up... :thumbup1: The family discount is kinda nice too!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Skeeterdone said:


> That will be my next.. Just waiting on some poor sucker to trade one in at Gander Mtn. Son Is a gun tech and lets me know when a good deal comes up... :thumbup1: The family discount is kinda nice too!!



They have a beauty in tan at an auction sight I visit quite a bit...starting bid is 10K!!! It's suppose to be new being sold as used but 10K is a wee much fer it.....


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

It looks to me you were still low a .5 inch before you went to 200....On bdc reticles ,sometimes the height the scope is mounted above the barrel can make a lot
of difference in how the reticles line up per load....At a lower power setting your scope might match up better ballistically than on your highest setting......


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

fairpoint said:


> It looks to me you were still low a .5 inch before you went to 200....On bdc reticles ,sometimes the height the scope is mounted above the barrel can make a lot
> of difference in how the reticles line up per load....At a lower power setting your scope might match up better ballistically than on your highest setting......



Yeah, it sits high due to 30 MM tube and 50 bell.....I didn't play with the variable setting on the scope...especially at 200, I had to have it cranked up....:thumbsup:


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

Jason said:


> Yeah, it sits high due to 30 MM tube and 50 bell.....I didn't play with the variable setting on the scope...especially at 200, I had to have it cranked up....:thumbsup:


sounds like your getting those old man eyes like pop has&#55357;&#56861; but in his defiance he still see deer 10 times better than me.your going to have to bring the beast up after deer season to air some out.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

simpleman said:


> sounds like your getting those old man eyes like pop has�� but in his defiance he still see deer 10 times better than me.your going to have to bring the beast up after deer season to air some out.


Yepper, told your ole man about her......I'll definitely bring her up to see how good she is at a stretch!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

I shot 160gr winchester silver tips in idaho. Kicks like a mule in my 300 WSM. NEVER had a deer run off. Actually, i thought i missed every deer i shot with it. It liquidified all organs in the boiler room. One buck i shot twice... he never moved for either shot. Went up to him and he had 2 holes.. once i shot, they stood for a minute, and tipped over. Damn good round.. pricey to shot @ $42.50 a box.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

As much as I love my 300 now,I kinda fell over when I shot my 35 REM!!! Gonna be hard to decide which one to take to the woods w/ me!!!! Both of un will dern sure punch a hole!!!!


----------

